# Is Prickly Treasures a reliable breeder?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I just came across Prickly Treasures website. http://pricklytreasures.webs.com/ I've never heard of them before, and nothing came up on here when I searched the name. I live extremely close to them, so it would be easy to get a baby from them. But I've never heard of them before, and can't find information on them, so I thought I'd ask if anyone here knows if they're good or not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

They are not on the HBA listing and don't mention lineage so there's no way to know if there is inbreeding and/or WHS issues.

They have the standard health promise but all breeders pretty much state that. I am not a fan of breeders who don't want to take their hedgehogs back if the current owner cannot provide for it makes me feel they're more in it for the money then the well-being of the hedgehog. 

If you are just looking for a pet hedgehog they might not be a bad choice but you have no way of knowing how many genetic traits they carry which could lead to death such as WHS, but even in the highest bred hedgehogs it has been known to happen though much less likely.

If your looking for a breeding hedgehog I wouldn't even consider them an option.


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm seconding TWCOGAR's comment. They do go into detail about how they make sure there isn't inbreeding, and there is a congenital disease guarantee, but I'm not liking that they won't take them back either, that doesn't make it seem as though they are that interested in the hedgie's well-being.
On a quick scan of their "care" section (which is pretty extensive, so + points) they seem to cover the basics, although I noted a few problems:
they say a temp of 70-75 is fine, a little cold...but they do thereafter note that anything below 69 could induce hibernation which = possibly fatal
my main problem was that they state: "They also provide a safe wood for your hog to chew on " (speaking of a wooden hut). Issues with this statement are obvious, and they don't recommend fleece liners unless they are litter-trained.
Last problem I noticed on a quick scan: they recommended either a flying saucer (eh) or a silent spinner (  ) 

I'd say they sound alright for a pet sale, I wasn't too happy with ALL the information my breeder gave me and I drove 1100 miles (+/-) round trip to go to her, so if they are that close to you and have decent prices, then I'd go for it, but don't listen to every care suggestion she makes


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are better around your area.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If it was meeeeeee, I would PM Nancy. She knows a thing or two.


----------

